# PK Management - This used to be a great business....



## buddhalite (Nov 12, 2015)

You know - I started in P&P way back i the day....and yes, we worked for everyone - but finally decided about 7 years to just do the HUD 2D post-convey work in our area. We had great success (albeit with a super-streamlined setup and procedures) and I made good money just hiring a couple guys here and there to do all the work - I just raked in the cash. It was a great setup - until PK management got the contract.

I've dealt with the likes of safeguard, A2Z, regionals, etc., all with great success. The prior company, CitySide, was tremendous! They paid everything - paid on time - took care of their people - didn't nitpick - they just DID!


Now - I am just about to quit altogether - PK is getting ridiculous.....

Get this - they sent us back the other day to put 'bright colored tape' on the 'trip hazard' that is the porch steps. The porch steps are outdoors! First rain that came washed away the tape -and in every subsequent inspection I have taken pictures of those steps without the tape - no one says a word.

I got a HPIR failed the other day - because i DIDN'T TAPE DOWN THE SIGN IN SHEET. Eh? Yep - i had to go back 50 miles away to TAPE DOWN A PIECE OF PAPER!

Not only are they nitpicking stuff that's minor, their pricing is WELL below profitable and they have just lost a key member of their 2D staff that was holding things together. 

I am just about done with them - anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

buddhalite said:


> . . . PK is getting ridiculous..... anyone else having similar issues?


You had me at _"their pricing is WELL below profitable"_


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Have not dealt with them specifically, but with other companies that have "got the contract now". The reason they got the contract is that they were cheaper than the previous company, and likely promised more service, the only way they can make up the difference is to claim your work is substandard and pay you less, no matter how streamlined you are, you will lose money, either through chargebacks or eventually failure to pay completely. Yesterday is probably not soon enough to stop working for them. 

You sound like a go getter, market the skills and equipment you have from this industry to local customers and don't look back.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

*They are failing miserably*

They contacted us and I paid my subs more back in the day when I was doing it wrong! Their pricing is PATHETIC! it's not just bad it's sad that they aren't better at math. 

Not one realtor I have ever talked to had a single positive thing to say about them.


----------



## Treehakker (Jul 31, 2016)

I have been in this business for 7 years and pk stinks. There is no cleans in my area and insurance on e and o went up and due soon . Thinking about ending it. Has your area dryed up? Mowing locally is looking good right now. Pk looks like it's lost his anyway. There not loyal to contracts anyway. May sit out with others tell next contact.

Don't work for free, that's what pk wants.


----------



## buddhalite (Nov 12, 2015)

Treehakker,

My area was never flush with work like most - very industry dependent - only now is my area starting to flip.

My biggest issue is that there's NO work in the most populous county in my area - and to have enough work to survive, we have to work 13 counties. Th fuel and waste of labor is enough that I can't survive as such piss poor pricing.

FWIW - PK doesn't seem to care about keeping their admittedly best contractors - they talk BIG - but don't act at all. Even their big dog CEO is all talk.

Oh well - it was fun while it lasted - I'm out and not going back.


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

buddhalite said:


> I got a HPIR failed the other day - because i DIDN'T TAPE DOWN THE SIGN IN SHEET. Eh? Yep - i had to go back 50 miles away to TAPE DOWN A PIECE OF PAPER!


Is this something a lot of you guys experience? It sounds pretty common.


----------



## Treehakker (Jul 31, 2016)

I cover parts of two state, about 16 counties, it's dead in my area and several other friends are in the same boat. I'm holding on for a little while ,looking in to other options. Wondering if pk is losing work. Banks are already getting HUD work too. Time will tell. Good luck .


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The most profitable word in preservation is NO!


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

*PK Lose 2D Contract*

Rumor has it PK either lost or gave up some of their HUD FSM contracts. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## futaba951 (Jul 9, 2017)

FSMsuperhero said:


> Rumor has it PK either lost or gave up some of their HUD FSM contracts. Anyone know if this is true?



PK's 3.6 contracts are up. All of the new contracts for 3.10 have already been awarded. PK is just putzing around until they're done in a few months. I suspect that there's plenty of properties in the pipeline, but HUD is holding back until the new companies take over. It's always like this at the end of the contracts. You need to be able to wait it out, or you'll starve.


----------



## futaba951 (Jul 9, 2017)

buddhalite said:


> Get this - they sent us back the other day to put 'bright colored tape' on the 'trip hazard' that is the porch steps. The porch steps are outdoors! First rain that came washed away the tape -and in every subsequent inspection I have taken pictures of those steps without the tape - no one says a word.
> 
> I got a HPIR failed the other day - because i DIDN'T TAPE DOWN THE SIGN IN SHEET. Eh? Yep - i had to go back 50 miles away to TAPE DOWN A PIECE OF PAPER!


That's been a PK requirement since day one. Did you really drive back 50 miles for that? You don't have a closer house with a similar countertop? PK just issued out their new SIS for 2017. Looks totally different from the older one. Perfect opportunity to "upgrade" to the new sheet, properly affixed with tape. You know they don't look at their pix. :wink


----------

